# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  iscjedak na peleni i vonj (pelene nove)??

## mama Jelena

Ciao dragi platneni, 
vrlo sam friška ovdje..
Kupila sam FB pelenice i sva sam oduševljena mekoćom, prije toga 2 rodine puse...
Uglavnom, što me muči - budući da su jednokratne pelene sigurno zamirisane i pofarbane, ono što beba popiški u njima ima drugačiji miris, koliko mi je jasno...
Uglavnom, kad sam stavila curici rodinu pusu, nakon prvog pranja pelene, i skinula sam je svu zapiškenu, nije mi se sviđao miris, ali sam mislila da se pelena nije dovoljno brzo osušila pa je zadržala malo neugodnog mirisa...
Jutros sam stavila FB pelenicu, novu i tek opranu i nakon 2 sata kad sam je skinula na peleni je bio žuto-zeleni iscjedak veličine recimo 3mm puta 2-3 cm, i pelena je smrdila ajmo reć slično kuhanom karfiolu, nekako ne onako kako mi se čini da svježi urin ima miris... :/ 
Kako imaju vonj pelene kod zdravog djeteta - da li ima razlike između pamučnih i onih od flisa i mikrovlakana kao što su fuzzi bunz?  :shock: 
Da li da odem kod pedijatrice - mala mi je imala i malu temepraturicu neki dan!?!? Curica je mjesec i pol...

----------


## marta

Taj iscjedak moze biti da je beba gutala sluz iz nosa, pa onda to pokakala. To bude tako zuto zeleno, sluzavo i gadnog mirisa. 
Ali moze biti i da curica ima mokracnu infekciju.

----------


## vještičica

Idi pedijatru, uradi djetetu nalaz urina i urinokulturu. Moguće je da ima uroinfekt. 
Samo upišana pelena ne bi trebala imati nikakav miris. Osim eventualno one noćne, koja se svu noć natapa.

----------


## Storky

I ja ti kao i vještičica preporučujem odlazak pedijatru, no i moje pelene su imale poprilično jak miris i nakon čitanja iskustava na forumu skužila da su mi se pelene usmrdile zbog praška. Od tada uvijek u pranje stavljam ocat i duplo ispirem, a nekad i dodatno operem samo sa octom. kako mi je starija curica imala E.colli uplašila sam se i napravila prvo urinokulturu,  sve je bilo o.k.

----------

